# Old China - B/W Content



## FortePenance (Sep 14, 2008)

It's Sunday evening and I've got no homework, so I thought i'd upload some of these really old photos of my ancestors that I scanned last summer. Now these pics are really old, some of these guys featured are my great-great grandfathers etc. All are done with a pinhole camera IIRC and amazingly some turn out pretty clear. I thought it'd be cool to share with y'all. Enjoy!

These kids are my paternal great grandparents.






One of my great grandfathers.





Is it weird that I think he looks cute. 





A bit more recent, this is my grandfather (or one of his brothers, he had 6 siblings ) as a kid.





Shit, this is probably my grandfather's great-grandma. Making her my great-great-great grandma. The scratchy quality makes it look cool. >_>





Probably one of my great grandfathers as a baby, IDK, but I love how beautiful these cloths look!





My great-grandfathers - look at that epic lighting.





That's all. Hope you enjoyed.


----------



## Josh Lawson (Sep 14, 2008)

Very nice! I wish I had any kind of ancestral tie to my family. Everything is gone, all my grandparents are dead.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (Sep 14, 2008)

These photos are beautiful and the clothing they are wearing is amazing.


----------



## thedonutman (Sep 14, 2008)

Where are your family from? Hong Kong?

My grandparents probably have some really old photos too, but they are back home in China, I'd love to see them though. 

Those are some great photos.


----------



## playstopause (Sep 14, 2008)

Beautiful.


Nothing else to say.


----------



## Sebastian (Sep 14, 2008)

Really nice !

Its great you have such old photos...


----------



## Zak1233 (Sep 14, 2008)

wow man, that is seriously so fucking cool!!


----------



## Tiger (Sep 14, 2008)

Its funny how modern photography loses the inherent beauty of old photography technology.


----------



## playstopause (Sep 14, 2008)

Tiger said:


> Its funny how modern photography loses the inherent beauty of old photography technology.



So true. And that's because it's all 1's and 0's today... Instead of beeing something _organic._


----------



## FortePenance (Sep 15, 2008)

Josh Lawson said:


> Very nice! I wish I had any kind of ancestral tie to my family. Everything is gone, all my grandparents are dead.



Ah yeah, same with me. Only my paternal grandma is left. My dad got these photos when my granddad died I think. I never knew him since he died a few months before I was born.



thedonutman said:


> Where are your family from? Hong Kong?
> 
> My grandparents probably have some really old photos too, but they are back home in China, I'd love to see them though.
> 
> Those are some great photos.



Cheers, my parents are from Beijing though I think my grandparents are from different parts of China themselves. All these pics are from my dad's side of the tree.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Sep 27, 2008)

Those kids shoes are really awesome, they have cool stuff on the bottom of them.


----------



## yevetz (Sep 29, 2008)

What year of those photos was made?


----------



## FortePenance (Sep 30, 2008)

Oof, I don't know, 1850ish to 1910 or so? I'll have to ask my dad.


----------

